# Anyone use apex here?



## newflavor (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi,

I bought an apex Neptune controller and I'm having trouble setting it up. Is there anyone here who knows how to setup this system? I will appreciate any help and guidance. Thanks.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

newflavor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought an apex Neptune controller and I'm having trouble setting it up. Is there anyone here who knows how to setup this system? I will appreciate any help and guidance. Thanks.


whats the problem?


----------



## newflavor (Jun 19, 2013)

I just can't seem to program it to do what I need. Also the plugs don't work I just probably need to turn it on using a software but I'm not very good with codes.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

newflavor said:


> I just can't seem to program it to do what I need. Also the plugs don't work I just probably need to turn it on using a software but I'm not very good with codes.


You can use the wizards to do the "programming"

Try this

Plug in everything - connect the outlet box to the apex unit itself - using their version of a USB cable - hook up the display unit. don't need to worry about the probes yet.

Connect the apex unit network connection to a wired connection in your router (I am assuming you don't have a wireless bridge at this point).

Run the Apex Browse utility that comes with the disk (you can also download this from the Neptune site).

this will find your apex unit and show what ip address the router has assigned it.

click on that line and click on "open in browser".

this will open a browser and bring you to the a logon screen (the default user/password is in the manual).

this then takes you to a control screen - go to configuration > outlet setup

you will see all your outlets here. use the dropdown to pick the one you want and if you want to use the wizards - just pick the appropriate control type.

This should all be in the manual.


----------

